# APR Presents – 'NONE SHALL PASS' Apparel.



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.goapr.com/VW/produc....html
*APR is pleased to announce the launch of it’s apparel line NONE SHALL PASS*.
The APR None Shall Pass clothing line originally kicked off early this year at Waterfest 14 and due to an overwhelming demand is now available to customers directly from our website.
Our current lineup is as follows:
*APR Motorsport Polo*
This 100% cotton polo was designed with your active tuning lifestyle in mind! Be super macho in this soft cotton shirt with white stitching and APR emblems on the back collar, sleeves and chest. It's fitted so you can show off your tuned muscles. Or, if you don't have muscles you can create the illusion by purchasing a shirt a little larger than your normal size.






































*Colors:* Black
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:*$64.99
*APR Motorsport Polo*
Look really hot for your man in this tight fitted baby blue 97% cotton and 3% elastic polo. What a cute and great addition to your wardrobe this shirt will be! Wear it out to the car meets; wear it while you work on your car or your man's car! Heck, get it a few sizes smaller and add the APR skirt and you have a finely tuned club outfit!




























































*Colors:* Blue
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:*$64.99
*APR Motorsport Work Shirt*
Now you too can look the part of a hard working mechanic with this APR tuned work shirt. Breathable, durable and definitely attractive, you'll instantly succumb to a new favorite shirt once you have this APR work shirt on.






























*Colors:* Charcoal
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL
*Price:* $64.99
*APR Motorsport GTI Day T-Shirt*
Everyone loves a great 100% cotton t-shirt; fitted, soft and cool. This is bound to be loved by all who wear it. You might want to buy more than one because it might just get stolen because it's so awesome.






































*Colors:* Ice Grey
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:* $24.99
*APR Motorsport GTI Night T-Shirt*
The Night GTI reveals the menacing stare of the APR Motorsport GTI as it briefly enters your rearview only to quickly reveal it's shiny red rear as it passes.





















































*Colors:* Black, Charcoal
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:* $24.99
*APR Crestline T-Shirt*
Designed to show your APR pride when driving, circuitry down your left sleeve lets others know the APR R&D is under your hood. The crest on your right hip is for your passenger to envy and wonder why he or she is not behind the wheel of their own Wolfsburg, Ingolstadt or Stuttgart bred vehicle.









































































































*Colors:* Black, Charcoal, Ice Grey
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:* $24.99
*APR Power + Precision T-Shirt*
The most modest of APR shirts, the front gives a glimpse of the APR Coat of Arms while the back reveals the most common sight of an APR vehicle, the rear as it passes.











































































*Colors:* Black, Charcoal, Ice Grey
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL/XXL
*Price:* $19.99
*APR BBQ 2008 T-Shirt*
The days of weak sauce are over. APR's 2008 BBQ brought big boost taste to countless turbos from across the land. In memory of this glorious day we bring you our 2008 BBQ t-shirt. Considered by many to be a rare collectors item worth its weight in boost, this shirt will let those around you know your turbo has the sauce it needs to safely crush the competition! *Limited Supply*






























*Colors:* Black, Charcoal, Ice Grey
*Sizes:* S/M/L/XL
*Price:* $15.00
If you are interested in any of these items please visit APR's None Shall Pass page to order!


----------

